
Watch AT&T invent cloud computing in 1994 - pabo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_a7hK6kWttE
======
pabo
Related Wired article from 2014: [https://www.wired.com/2014/05/tech-time-
warp-cloud-is-born/](https://www.wired.com/2014/05/tech-time-warp-cloud-is-
born/)

